# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustaplex 250 (*** EDITED ***) REAL OR FAKE

## Heavy_Lifter2008

Hi guys, been reading up on how to takle my first ever cycle and i was a bit scared of injecting things into my body, i had a friend who just died and he was a roid user, but sadly also injecting coke, but i just want to reasure myself about this susaplex. a bit warey now after what happened

Sustaplex 250 - it has in it.............. :Icon Rolleyes:  
testosterone decanoate 100mgs
testosterone phenylpropioate 60mgs
testosterone isocaproate 60mgs
testosterone proplonate 30mgs

how many ML's should i be taking for my first cycle?????
on readin up on this site i have learned alot!
i know where to inject, what to eat, what work outs to do BUT
iam not touching it till ive had some feedback on it. and find out how dangerouse injecting this drug really is.

Pics Below, (i snapped off the top cap by mistake)

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

FIRST thing .read the rules & edit your post...no lab names allowed to be written..we can see the pic. SECOND ...what are your stats-age-training history etc..?? you dont seem to be all too knowledgeable or confident after "reading up" on this site...its test man..its not that complicated if you have been reading up.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its UGL

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its UGL not human grade.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

> FIRST thing .read the rules & edit your post...no lab names allowed to be written..we can see the pic. SECOND ...what are your stats-age-training history etc..?? you dont seem to be all too knowledgeable or confident after "reading up" on this site...its test man..its not that complicated if you have been reading up.


right mate, read the rules, sorry bout that. would you be all that confident about sticking a pin in your body loaded with fluid that you dont know about hence my questions about it mate, Ima not looking for you to answer all my questions, iam only asking if its real or fake.

sorry if iam not a true user like some of the guys here, iam only starting out.
and the rules and learning is a big long winded, ive been on this site for a week or so now, so iam just getting to grips with it.

i know the gear is UGL, but is that safe or not. concidering most bootlegged test is UGL?? thot the lab who made it (on the bottle in the pic) was pretty good anyway?

ok my stats are..

26 years old
168.3 pounds (12 stone)

work out now and again (well used to)
slim build/ hard gainer
never took anything before this cycle.

oh also i email the lab that the test came from, just to verifiy they made it.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

well to answer your question about real or fake--I 've never seen it but if you trust your source & have heard good things about it-then go for it. There are many UGLs these days that make quality gear. as for the rules being "long winded" they are in place for a reason....to protect US & the UG labs!! 
you say you work out"now & again" --I hope your training is changed now.How is your diet ?? do you eat properly to gain weight?? have you read & reseasrched in the diet forum? IMO I would learn how to eat to grow..train hard(if you arent) & then consider some gear later. do you have any PCT in place??

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

iam eating properly to gain weight. and been working out for 2/3 month very hard, now i think iam ready to start taking a bit of test to boost it a bit.
iam a very hard gainer tho. so i think i need a boost to help me on my way.

i have read the diet forum and have chosen a few differnt diets for the 10 weeks i will be onthe cycyle, and of course after the cycle.i could post my diet for u?

wasnt to worried about the PCT iam only tackling 250mls test per week. its not a great deal, i was told 500/750mls was far to much for ther 1st cycle.

I do trust my source but, thgese things have to be checked and double checked b4. iam sure you do the same if it was ur first time.

whats the worst that can happen if its fake anyway? will it just not work like it should or will it cause serious helth problems after i take it?

----------


## jvjacked

working out for 2/3 months very hard...... i'd give it a good 2 to 3 years more before even thinking about juice

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

you arent worried about PCT eh?? 250mls?? Ummm I would hope you mean 250MG.... I hate to sound like a pessimist here man & I DO want to help you...I just think you have much more to learn b4 you start AAS.
If its fake you may get an infection...abcess...etc.
And SURE...lets see what you are eating...that will give us a better idea as to how to help you.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

well iam gonna use insulin pinn's, only one i could get.
they go upto 1ML so 250 is 1ml right? well thats what i have been told on another forum. iam all up for learning 1st b4 i take. i make more sense.

i did mean 250mg's sorry........<<< still learing.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

i have to eat properly, or taking this cycle is only gonna shrink my ballz!

diet is.......... (yesterday for example)

Meal 1
3 WHOLE eggs scrambled with toast
large boul wetabix and small amout of milk
whey Shake ~56g protein ~84g carbs

Meal 2
1 cans Tuna (with small spoon of mayo)
bould of oatmeal with starwberrys and milk


Meal 3
2 large chicken breast with veg and potatoes and brown rice


Meal 4
whey Shake ~56g protein ~84g carbs
and pasta bake with tune on top. (and cheese)

Meal 5
bedtime and banna with toast on top.

still i dont geig weight that much..... i think in the last year ive gained like 8/9 pounds. i do 30mins cardo a week on my bike#

work out
monday
wednesday
friday

weekend off...

----------


## Huckster

As long as you use the right pin, no pain at all. You'll probably be sore the next couple of days after.

If doing your glute, I'd be sure to use a 23 G x 1 1/2 pin. 

After you shoot for the first time, you'll see it's no problem at all. 

Just make sure you got the right pins, be sterile, aspirate and go. Easy bro, no problems. 

I don't think anyone felt comfortable injecting themselves the first time. But once you do it, you'll see it's no big deal.

You wanna get big, you gotta do it up right.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

i got insulin pin's will 1ml per week be enuff? thats 250mg's right?

----------


## Huckster

I don't know too much about slin needles, but I'm pretty sure insulin in injected sub q. Hense make sure your pins are long enough to go through the fatty tissue and into the muscle.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

THE ONES I HAVE ARE PRETTY LONG..
1ml per pin, is 1ml (250mgs)? 

got kinda confuzed with the normal pins and these slim jim pins

----------


## Huckster

I'm not too sure what you're talking about w/the insulin stuff. I suggest asking these questions in the q and a main forum.

I think I read the thread you started over there. If it's not near the top 'bump' it up.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

kool kool, thanks

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

Ok...after all your posts/seeing your diet..you should DEFINITLEY wait to do any gear...WHAT ARE YOUR GOALS?? cut?? bulk?? honestly -I dont even think you know what you want from this cycle.you have NO PCT in place(that you mentioned).YOU HAVE A LOT TO LEARN B4 INJECTING ANYTHING INTO YOUR BODY. please wait until you learn more.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

the goal is to bulk up as much as possable. is that not the point in take roids?
i dont want to be on them for years or months, only want to bulk up a bit more.

do u think i should wait????????? i mean its only a 10 week cycle of test (sustaplex250)

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

bro...if you want to bulk up -- Hit the friggin weights-HARD & HEAVY & learn how to eat to grow...PLEASE!!! how do you expect to bulk on that diet?? that would starve most people!!! c'mon bro. in the meantime...learn more about EATING PROPERLY TO GROW, proper cycles & which compounds will help you attain your future goals. Acquire the proper knowledge..then the proper gear & pins & PCT & then proceed...
IMO you are not ready to do this-not even close...juice is only 10% of what you need. the other 90% is up to you.

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

thank u bro, i will hold off for just now.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

i read your other thread & it doesnt sound like you are waiting..I would like SMAN to give his opinion since he was involved in your OTHER thread

----------


## Heavy_Lifter2008

iam holding off guys, i will read up more and change my life style (eating etc)

----------


## SMAN12b

> iam holding off guys, i will read up more and change my life style (eating etc)



WOW! Sorry naked, wish I would have seen this first!

PTB, please dont' take this wrong, but your BODY is NOT ready to be injecting anything just yet!!

You are not gaining because your diet is VERY lacking!! That is the first place I would start

You are not gaining because your training is VERY lacking. It takes a few years of SOLID weekly steady consistant PROPER training to develop muscle tissue!!!!!

If you decide to proceed with the use of AAS at this point, I feel you will NOT see the gains that you are expecting from them and you will either (A) think you need to take more, which would be worse, (B) think you got fake gear, and whine about it (C) have health problems that you won't even realize til its too late

ALSO, PCT is the MOST important part of ANY cycle, even low dose, your HPTA WILL be shut down and if you dont' take the right anchillaries you will have problems GUARENTEED and you will not keep any gains you may have made.

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

> iam holding off guys, i will read up more and change my life style (eating etc)




are you convinced to NOT do anything AAS wise just yet?? good luck bro...any & all the info you need is here!! just learn & hit the gym & EAT!!

peace

----------

